# Hundreds of debug logs being generated



## James321 (Apr 10, 2013)

Recently purchased a Windows 10 laptop and it seem to be getting hundreds of "debug logs" which are showing up in Glary Utilities.

An external hard drive may be a possible cause.

The debug logs are listed as either "aria-debug-10204.log" and "mat-debug-1016.log", for example. The aria debug logs are listed as text files of 1KB in length and the mat debug logs are listed as text files of 0KB, i.e. they are completely empty files.

Here is the contents of an aria debug log:

2021-02-16 22:46:26.951|00009444|
C:\build\aria-cpp-v1\clienttelemetry\src\LogManagerImpl.cpp(626): class Microsoft::Applications::Telemetry::ILogger *__thiscall Microsoft::Applications::Telemetry::LogManagerImpl::Initialize(const class std::basic_string<char,struct std::char_traits<char>,class std::allocator<char> > &,const struct Microsoft::Applications::Telemetry::LogConfiguration &) WARNING: Invalid in-ram queue size (20971520), adjusted to max ram queue size


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It seems the aria logs are related to OneDrive. Try the solution that seemed to work on the Microsft Answers forums to reset OneDrive:

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...ia-debug/e9a52afa-b761-4f3c-98eb-fdcd7a7705a7


----------



## James321 (Apr 10, 2013)

Cookiegal said:


> It seems the aria logs are related to OneDrive. Try the solution that seemed to work on the Microsft Answers forums to reset OneDrive:
> 
> https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...ia-debug/e9a52afa-b761-4f3c-98eb-fdcd7a7705a7


Thanks. I've done this. Let's hope it works!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Let's hope. Please let us know.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

and the other part of your problem is without doubt trying to run this on Windows 1o


James321 said:


> getting hundreds of "debug logs" which are showing up in Glary Utilities.


https://www.glarysoft.com/

Not to make any suggestions regarding the use of GlarySoft - products especially, but any similar product that purports to tweak the system, clean the registry, manage everything etc,
My strong advice is to uninstall it and leave 10 to look after itself which it does quite satisfactorily.


----------



## James321 (Apr 10, 2013)

Cookiegal said:


> Let's hope. Please let us know.


Looks like I still could have been getting some debug logs.

Noticed the set of instructions on the following link are slightly different than the previous ones and so tried those instead:

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...sk-space/15bcfd42-2627-4c03-8342-5c2500f2ec42


----------



## James321 (Apr 10, 2013)

Macboatmaster said:


> and the other part of your problem is without doubt trying to run this on Windows 1o
> 
> https://www.glarysoft.com/
> 
> ...


I got into the habit of using Glary Utilities using Vista. I only just swapped to Windows 10 in the past week or so. Vista was easily generating 300MB of junk files a day! Over 6-7 months I apparently deleted 80GB of junk files and I only had 40GB of free space left on the HDD!

Ironically it was only because I was using Glary Utilities that I noticed the junk debug logs.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The look the same to me but the link you posted has 48 replies so I don't know which instructions you're referring to and only assumed it was the first reply.

I any event I don't know what else to suggest. Hopefully someone else will have some ideas.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

James321 said:


> I got into the habit of using Glary Utilities using Vista. I only just swapped to Windows 10 in the past week or so. Vista was easily generating 300MB of junk files a day! Over 6-7 months I apparently deleted 80GB of junk files and I only had 40GB of free space left on the HDD!
> 
> Ironically it was only because I was using Glary Utilities that I noticed the junk debug logs.


It may have been OK for Vista but I can assure you it is NOT OK for 10
10 does not take kindly to such software.

http://feedback.glarysoft.com/knowledgebase/articles/491088-welcome-to-glary-utilities
Many aspects of that software make it unsuitable for use on 10 -
AGAIN that is not to single out Glarysoft, it is simply the principle that third party utilities of this nature can cause havoc with the windows 10 file systems relating to the system and especially the registry.

That said the choice is of course yours.
There is always a SLIGHT chance that the deletion of files, the cleaning etc of the computer by GlaryUtilties has caused the problem.

*It is not always a OneDrive issue- have you by any chance installed and used a torrent downloader.*

IF you wish my help, it will be my pleasure to assist you, but - and the choice is yours - Glary Utilities must be uninstalled and certain file checks made, before I supply you with a log-gatherer app - to enable me to examine all logs from your computer. (NO personal information is collected)


----------



## James321 (Apr 10, 2013)

Cookiegal said:


> The look the same to me but the link you posted has 48 replies so I don't know which instructions you're referring to and only assumed it was the first reply.
> 
> I any event I don't know what else to suggest. Hopefully someone else will have some ideas.


Yes, I meant the suggestion at the top of the page.

It is different because there is a delay of several minutes before completing the second operation, rather than several seconds and the second operation isn't always necessary to complete.

However neither version of the operation seem to have worked.

SOLUTION (hopefully): Completely uninstall Microsoft OneDrive.

It's not something I would ever use. I never intended to use it in the first place, I opened it by accident. And having opened it by accident it was really annoying because it was difficult to get rid of. I also noticed that when you change the settings on the app, your changes are quickly forgotten and it reverts back to how it was before.

If the app is working as badly as that, usually the best thing to do is uninstall it.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

So just to confirm, uninstalling it did the trick then?


----------



## James321 (Apr 10, 2013)

Cookiegal said:


> So just to confirm, uninstalling it did the trick then?


It looks like it, but only after you've also deleted all the Cloud computing packages attached to it such as Cloud Word, Cloud Excel, etc.

If you don't you still get mat-debug-xxxx.log reports.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

OK, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am pleased you sorted it with the help of my colleague Cookiegal

I know you do not agree and Cookiegal has not commented on it - but I still maintain that running that system maintenance app on Windows 10
is an unwise choice,.

However as I said - your computer and therefore your choice.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

We certainly don't recommend running those types of programs. This is a quote from our rules page as a guideline when providing assistance to others:


> Please do not recommend running registry cleaners and/or system optimizers. The staff at Tech Support Guy generally recommend that registry "cleaners" not be used because many of the "errors" shown in scan results are actually incorrect or "false" detections and "fixing" them may cause serious problems. Some resulting issues can appear immediately while others may only become evident months or even years later when you discover that you can't uninstall a program or software you haven't used for a while doesn't work properly. Furthermore, fixing any "real" errors or attempting to optimize the system by tweaking it won't result in any significant gains in space on the hard drive and/or performance so it's best to simply avoid using these types of programs.


----------

